# Toxonics!!!



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

*opps*

I guess I should use spell check. I moved this to general arcery discussion and see where I misspelled Toxonics a few times. Sorry I did mean to spell Toxonics sites.


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

i honestly did not like mine, to much to go wrong, broke two screws.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a k59 micro adjust on my tribute. Brite soild pins easy to adjust soild lock down protected fibers. I wish it had a little longer mounting bar on it to get the sight out there a little more. Only complaint is I bought another one for my other bow same sight. The package said all metal construction. Got it home the pin guard was plastic. I called them they said they used the same package for all sights. I felt a little missled by the packaging. They said they would send me the metal pin guard. Got it in the mail it was plastic. I returned the sight and got a copper john. Other than that a great sight.


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an old Nail Driver and and a 1500 slide site and I use them for indoor and field both have fatboy scopes. I sent in the 1500 to be fixed once but other then that they perform great. I have not used any of their new stuff.


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 2 Sure Locs, a Supreme (on my Hoyt) and a Challenger (on my Mathews). I have tried the Tru Ball Axcel before. Somehow I have yet to try the Toxonic.

IMO, the Sure Locs are finely manufactured while the Axcel is tough. The Sure locs allows a very fine adjusment.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

I have used Toxonics on different bows over the years and found that they are a real durable site. Well made easy to use.


----------

